# C. wendtii "bronze" inflorescence



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

This plant is grown in a sand and forest compost potting mix in a clay pot. The pots themselves are surrounded by an inch of waterlogged potting mix in a 10g with an unsealed top. Lighting is half of a 2 bulb 40w T-12 shoplight fixture on for 12 hrs/day and fertilization is infrequent with a dilute solution of MiracleGro Rose Food.

Best,
Phil


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Great job, Phil! How long has it been growing in there until it flowered?

Hopefully, mine will follow suite in a few months or so. Right now, their growth is brown to purple from being under 2x55w 9325k PCs. 8) 

Carlos


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Carlos,

I started this particular plant from a piece of rhizome back in January. I'd say it took a total of seven months to grow large enough to flower. The inflorescence may have been growing for as much as a week before I noticed it and lasted a couple days after the pictures were taken. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Very nice flower, Phil.

I find immersed culture grows better in mesh pots. The sword in the mesh pot flowered while the one in the clay pot looks unhealthy. Both swords are stunted by the heat.


----------

